# Anybody ever order from usar4.com?



## eureca (Jan 17, 2015)

Ordered my gateway from there Tuesday night. I tried to search for info on the site before but couldn't really find anything. It was on gateways reseller's list and they ship near me which is why I went with them. The order status has been on "update" for a while. Not sure what the means, but my card was charged right away and it says it was successful.

Anyone else have any experience with them? Did you get your item fine? I emailed them in the morning just to ask what "update" meant but they haven't replied.


----------



## eureca (Jan 19, 2015)

Just to update for future reference if someone orders from usar4. They did end up shipping it Friday night. Literally like 30 minutes from my house. Which is why I ordered from them. I was thinking ok cool I might get this Saturday at worst Monday. Its coming through USPS. Well its Monday and the mail came and it hasn't arrived. Package is 30 minutes from my house and it hasn't moved since Friday. Yea pretty annoying especially since I am really hyped up for it. I wish USPS would allow you to pick up yourself. At least they sent it I guess.

Also I tracked it with dhlglobalmail which is where it first came from. Was tendered to USPS on Friday night/saturday early morning. The estimated delivery actually says Thursday on dhlglobalmail. I thought that was inaccurate or something, but I guess they might actually hold it till Thursday for some reason.

Edit: I did end up receiving it the Wednesday of that week. Took  a while for shipping right next to my house but the item did arrive.


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah, if you don't pay for expedited shipping (overnight, 2day, etc) you can expect it to just sit at some point during the shipping. It's not just USPS, I've had it happen with UPS and FedEx too. It still could come before the estimated date, though, so don't lose all hope.


----------

